# Mavic Ksryium ES



## markrider (Dec 25, 2005)

ive just bought a set of Ksryium ES,s the reported weight is 1485 grams or 100 grams lighter than the standard SL,s does anyone know if this is the true weight .Ive read alot of stories about factories making out that items are lighter than they really are


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Here's your answer!


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*Weigh them yourself?*



markrider said:


> ive just bought a set of Ksryium ES,s the reported weight is 1485 grams or 100 grams lighter than the standard SL,s does anyone know if this is the true weight .Ive read alot of stories about factories making out that items are lighter than they really are


If you just bought them, why don't you weigh them yourself? If you don't have your own gram scale, many post offices have scales available to customers.


----------



## markrider (Dec 25, 2005)

thankyou thats a great website


----------

